# Root bound on an NFT..?



## DrGreenThumb (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey all,

I have an NFT system that can hold 2 plants (maximum apparently) HOWEVER: i have 3 plants at equal space from each other.

I was wondering... is this a good idea? i only did 3 becuase of the possibility of male plants (these are from seed) and the inevitable cutting down of any males would leave the female to thrive. The thing is, im using rockwool roll grow medium under the hood of the NFT. the roots are great, big and healthy BUT...

when i go to remove a male plant, should i just chop it off at the stem and leave the roots so it doesnt disturb the girls? or totally take the rockwool block its sitting in along with its roots that are zig zagged in the rockwool mat?

Any ideas? i really dont want to destroy the root structure by pulling a plant out.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 31, 2007)

If its growing in a rockwell cube just lift it slightly cut the roots off flush with the bottom of the cube ... you'll never untangle it.

As for chopping the stem ... it still leaves the grow cube.

Trust me, you don't want to do that. I did and the whole thing went mouldy. Leaving the roots will be fine.

Nft 424 system by any chance ?


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Jan 31, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> If its growing in a rockwell cube just lift it slightly cut the roots off flush with the bottom of the cube ... you'll never untangle it.
> 
> As for chopping the stem ... it still leaves the grow cube.
> 
> ...


 
Lol, its a Nutriculture 205i model NFT system.

Thanks for the advice, i will cut the grow cube out of its roots when i discover a male plant


----------

